# vpsBoard is now adsBoard



## Hxxx (Aug 16, 2016)

Just thinking about how ad spammy this forum has become. You are in the league of WHT if not far.


Is it dead again?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 16, 2016)

Ehh...  Some people do do their drive by but I've mostly been just checking up every now and then and post a few things I like.


----------



## Hxxx (Aug 16, 2016)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Ehh...  Some people do do their drive by but I've mostly been just checking up every now and then and post a few things I like.



Yeh mostly you. The problem is real content vs ad content. Is hard to find what's new with all these ads, even in the feed.


----------



## souen (Aug 16, 2016)

Depends on the sense of the word. Admittedly a lurker here, dropping by a few times a week to read and +like interesting threads (and let the poster know someone read it), and post if I have more to say than +1. (In particular I follow the SBC section, but being busy and waiting on some basic accessories to arrive, haven't got much progress to post.)


Anyhow, hello.


----------



## HN-Matt (Aug 16, 2016)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Ehh...  Some people do do their drive by but I've mostly been just checking up every now and then and post a few things I like.



It seems the esteemed doctor has not made an appearance in more than a month. Ergo,


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 17, 2016)

Hxxx said:


> Yeh mostly you. The problem is real content vs ad content. Is hard to find what's new with all these ads, even in the feed.



Might be surprising, but I've stopped posting on all forums (except for this one).  



HN-Matt said:


> It seems the esteemed doctor has not made an appearance in more than a month. Ergo,



As they say in french, werdz.


In a totally unrelated comment, been really busy with day-to-day work.  Seems less and less time for anything else really.  Spend the entire time at work then don't really want to sit in front of a computer at home in my off time.


----------



## k0nsl (Aug 17, 2016)

I've been so busy lately as well that I typically don't post on any forum. I just don't have time. And...what ads? I can't see 'em!


Maybe my unbound instance is taking care of it for me?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 17, 2016)

Haha I think he means the amount of offer threads popping up.


----------



## graeme (Aug 17, 2016)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Haha I think he means the amount of offer threads popping up.



That is what I took him to mean, and the ratio of offer threads to discussion has become too high - especially in the sidebar.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 17, 2016)

The "vpsBoard Discussions" sidebar feed shouldn't contain stuff from the marketplace forums... This has been fixed. My bad!


----------



## splitice (Aug 18, 2016)

On the topic of ads, IMHO the banner ad at the top has always felt spammy - particularly when animated. I know ends have to be met, but thats my opinion. I've long since ad-blocked it (and I don't mind the companies being advertised, it may even be useful).


@MannDude if renewal comes through and Time4VPS specifically doesnt renew the site one a whole will look a bit better.


----------



## graeme (Aug 19, 2016)

@MannDude Thanks, that is* much* better.


----------



## kunnu (Aug 19, 2016)

Simple static banner is good but gif animated banner with sparking color attract to much however any forum, website run by owner and they need to manage it. If enough money will be not earned by owner then managing a forum can be risky.


----------

